# Strainer Alert! Tree Down in Clear Creek



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. 

Anybody with a chainsaw want to get out there this week and get that out? Need to move on it prior to runoff for best results. I can get out one day after work this week.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Where's Fremont when you need him?!


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Anybody with a chainsaw want to get out there this week and get that out? Need to move on it prior to runoff for best results. I can get out one day after work this week.


Pm sent

can meet u pm today chainsaw + 2 helpers

let me know

scott


----------



## El Scotto (Jul 24, 2013)

Ian/Scott - I can get out there today or Friday. I've got a couple saws. Let me know.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't get out today after work. Could do tomorrow around 6PM. Would that work for you shredder scott? Scotto, doesn't look like today or friday work for me.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

I can probably get out there tomorrow with a saw as well. Boating waterton in the morning. I'll throw it in my truck and drive up 6 on the way back. Please let me know if someone gets to it before then.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

I am flexible. ...standing by to help...

scott


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Well my after work options this week just got blown up. I'm out for a wood mission this week. Can prob get out there next week. If someone else is itching to go, go get it. Runoff prob won't kick in for a few several weeks so we got a little time.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

I got out of work late this morning, didn't have time to grab my saw. I'm on it tomorrow morning EARLY. Will post up when/if I get it out. I need to be in Golden at or close to 10-ish to pick up my new boat. My plan is to get this done before hand. Saw/ropes are loaded up now. If I don't get it in the AM I'll get it after I grab my boat.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

I can meet u at 9 in golden


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

shredder-scott said:


> I can meet u at 9 in golden


wife wants to paddle in golden, we're gonna drive up 6 after.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Heading out with saw +1 other now

job should be done today

scott


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

That is a BIG tree 

Safe removal will be difficult due to size.

We cut off the upstream stainer type branches.

There are 2 dangerous forks submerged on river right.....river right has significant entrapment risks.


I contacted golden pd and cdot about removal

Scott


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

We removed some smaller stuff as well. I tried finding a rental my saw is just too small. I can ask some of my wildland fire friends if they want to help out. I'm down to regroup friday morning. I have a husky 235 with a 14" bar... just ian't big enough. Another option would be hooking the far river side and pulling it over with a truck.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I stopped and looked this afternoon.
Too damn big for anything other than a crane.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll talk to some guys this weekend. If it's not out by then I can probably borrow a saw. (Anyone have anything with a longer bar 24"+? 60+ cc?)

Ideally I think it'll take a half a dozen people. There's enough anchor points on the shore, the water in the middle is about mid thigh deep at current levels. I have enough ropes/gear. Needs to be roped, cut, ferried to shore, cut into smaller pieces and moved up. Can probably take the whole thing in 4 pieces. Definitely a most of the day project though. 

Unless CDOT is really going to do it?


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like a fun rail slide or boof. Why not leave it?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Got my hands on a bigger saw for monday... Also found a rental place that has a 100cc 36" bar that would make quick work of it. Anyone want to rally? River is up 40cfs from yesterday.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Hi

The tree should be gone, or will be gone soon.

I received a call yesterday evening from a jefco ranger...they are now aware of problem, and will handle removal. 

I have not checked to verify. 

If somebody could check at the stand of trees mp 269.5 to confrim river is clear....would be nice.

paddle on


scott


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the whole canyon is considered Jeffco open space/parkland so they are probably responsible for removing large tree strainers. Are they going to remove the temporary bridges before runoff begins?


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick let me know what time you are rolling, I have a meet at 2 in Englewood and can come before or after that to help out.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

FrankC said:


> I think the whole canyon is considered Jeffco open space/parkland so they are probably responsible for removing large tree strainers. Are they going to remove the temporary bridges before runoff begins?


 Good point on Jeffco Open Space, let them get the crane and oversized chain saw. 
This tree is beyond a few guys with a chainsaw and a six pack.

Not speaking for Jeffco or Trail builders, but the original plan was for the temporary bridges to be gone before run off started. Not looking like they made enough progress, still see need for large equipment on southside of creek.

No one asked for my opinion, BUT, I would prefer they left them in place and finished the trail. 
I would give up boating a short section of river with no real rapids for one season, to get the trail done. 
Just think of the shuttle, viewing and scouting possibilities the trail opens up when completed!


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Rich said:


> Good point on Jeffco Open Space, let them get the crane and oversized chain saw.
> This tree is beyond a few guys with a chainsaw and a six pack.
> 
> Not speaking for Jeffco or Trail builders, but the original plan was for the temporary bridges to be gone before run off started. Not looking like they made enough progress, still see need for large equipment on southside of creek.
> ...



The problem is, they are probably busy enough now to say it can wait until fall when water is low. Another couple weeks and water is going to be too high to make it safe. We can definitely get it done with a crew of a few and the right saws.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

BeaterBoater said:


> The problem is, they are probably busy enough now to say it can wait until fall when water is low.


Unlikely, the ranger I spoke to understood the danger, and the need to remove the tree in a timely manner.

That tree is big. Let jefco deal with it, they have the equipment, and folks with the know how.

scott


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I bet there are folks not on JeffCo OS that have the same skills, and they might even appreciate the assistance with it so they can focus on other projects before summer hits full force.

And had Nick and I been better equipped saw-wise yesterday we would have gotten that bitch out ourselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

DoubleYouEss said:


> I bet there are folks not on JeffCo OS that have the same skills, and they might even appreciate the assistance with it so they can focus on other projects before summer hits full force.
> 
> And had Nick and I been better equipped saw-wise yesterday we would have gotten that bitch out ourselves.
> 
> ...


For sure. If it's not out monday we can get it done, just needed a bigger saw. I've got access to a 60cc power head monday morning for the whole day. That should do the trick. If anyone wants to help let me know. The bigger issue will be cutting it up small enough to carry above the high water line. Have a couple ideas for that as well though.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Planning on being there around 1030 monday morning if anyone cares to help. Bring ropes if you have them.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

BeaterBoater said:


> Planning on being there around 1030 monday morning if anyone cares to help. Bring ropes if you have them.


regrouped to noon. This thing is coming out tomorrow. 4 of us in right now.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

tree is out of the river, most of it is on the shoulder for cdot/jeffco whenever they show up


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

for sure, there was a group of 7 or 8 of us. Would have never got it out without everyone. Lots of ropes, multitasking or that thing would have taken a couple days.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks guys. Nice work. Looking forward to runoff.


----------

